# apache 2.4 (mod_proxy_fcgi) + php-fpm (php7.0) unable to get Prestashop CMS working correctly



## proton1234 (May 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I installed from binary packages apache 2.4 with mod_proxy & mod_proxy_fcgi actvated + php70 (php-fpm enabled at rc.conf) on OS FreeBSD 11.1 with latest updates.

After Prestashop CMS installation successful completion I have two buttons on screen - one leads to backend which is working, second leads to frontend which is not. Instead of showing frontend it tries to start installation process again and predictably end up with error because no required files found.
I noticed one dependence. If after installation process end (showing screen with two buttons) I will either reboot server or issue a comand # service php-fpm restart frontend starts working.
Also there is no such problem if we use mod_php instead of mod_proxy_fcgi.

Any suggestions please I spent more than two weeks on this issue with no result. Maybe opcache incorrect settings cause this problem?
If you need to view config files just say what to post.


----------



## proton1234 (May 9, 2018)

Update:

Seems like opcache settings was the issue causing problem.

Glitching settings at php.ini

```
opcache.revalidate_freq = 0
opcache.validate_timestamps = 0
opcache.max_accelerated_files = 7963
opcache.memory_consumption = 192
opcache.interned_strings_buffer = 16
opcache.fast_shutdown = 1
```


No errors settings at php.ini

```
opcache.revalidate_freq = 0
; opcache.validate_timestamps = 0
opcache.max_accelerated_files = 7963
opcache.memory_consumption = 192
opcache.interned_strings_buffer = 16
; opcache.fast_shutdown = 1
```

Could someone provide an advice how to optimize opcache+mod_proxy_fcgi settings?


----------



## bryn1u (May 13, 2018)

It shouldn't be problem related to opcache. The problem is probalby in your configuration of mod_proxy_fcgi. Show me your output from screen, show me your log error and show me your configuration of mod_proxy_fcgi. Do you have a virtual host or what ?

#edit
For sure show me:
`httpd -M | grep proxy`


----------



## proton1234 (Nov 30, 2019)

bryn1u said:


> httpd -M | grep proxy


 proxy_module (shared)
 proxy_fcgi_module (shared)



bryn1u said:


> It shouldn't be problem related to opcache.


working opcache config in php.ini
opcache.enabled=1
opcache.revalidate_freq = 0
;opcache.validate_timestamps = 0
opcache.max_accelerated_files = 7963
opcache.memory_consumption = 192
opcache.interned_strings_buffer = 16
opcache.use_cwd = 1
;opcache.fast_shutdown = 1


----------



## proton1234 (Nov 30, 2019)

*bryn1u*
A year ago problem was successfully solved but now I have some issues with WSOD while clearing CMS cashe can you help to troubleshhot the issue please?


----------

